# Tortoise Forum geared towards Thailand and Asia



## Sky2Mina (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

As the title indicates, I made an (amateurish  ) Tortoise Forum that is mainly geared towards people in Thailand and Asia. I made it because I couldn't find any good and organized Thai/English Forum for Thais or Englishspeakers in Asia.

Some information like available foods and reptile products, edible plants etc. is more country specific, so it would be easier if more people living in Asia would share specific information. This is one of the main reasons/goals of the Forum. 

Not sure if my 'project' takes off, but it would be nice. So any Thais/Asians or interested people can take a look and maybeeeeee even sign up (no pressure ).

Thank you for reading!
The address is: http://tortoisesociety.thai-forum.net/

Mina

p.s.: If you moreover want to give me some feedback or criticism about the forum, feel free to PM me


----------



## yagyujubei (Sep 7, 2011)

Mina, What an ambitious project. Everything looks very professional. Good Luck!


----------

